# Thanks Equipment Zone



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

First let me say that I heard about these guys in other posts about DTG. They are the one name that consistently came up with positive remarks. 

When we were getting into DTG, we were real nervous because of the initial investment as well as the reviews of problems with the machines. At the last minute, we switched our choice and went with a Blazer Express mainly because we knew that we could get it from Equipment Zone. We felt comfortable in their reviews as a supplier and a place for tech support.

Like all DTG places we looked into, they invited us down to their place of operation to take a look at the machine. This was nothing out of the ordinary for DTG suppliers. Sure they were friendly, nice, and made us feel real comfortable... but lets face it, so did everyone else. So far, we saw nothing that really stood out because up until this point, they were still "making a sale" and we all know how great it is _before_ the sale. 

Now, why I am making this post is because of what Equipment Zone has done _after_ the sale. They have come to stand out, and in my eyes, earn every bit of praise they have been given all along. 

After we received our machine, everything was running great. However, we ran into a little (or a big) problem. The white ink wasnt working. After spending hours on the phone with US Screen Printers with no solution and hints of having to pack up this 200 pound machine and send it back at our expense. We decided to call Equipment Zone. 

Harry, the owner of EZ, expressed his concern and sympathy for our situation. He said he was going to try to avoid us having to send back our machine because of the time and cost. He sent out Javier (a fantastic, qualified, and superb tech by the way) to see if he could fix the problem so we could get back up and running. Javier came out and not only found the problem but resolved it as well. The problem was a tube that must have came lose during shipping and caused air to get into the capping station thus preventing suction and drying out the print head. Long story short, even after the sale, EZ was more than supportive well beyond what we expected. Javier is a fantastic tech who not only resolved our problem but educated us on many aspecs of the machine that we were not aware of. Harry, the owner of EZ, was more than helpful and sympathetic to our needs, and more importantly has shown us that the good relationship we had before the sale continues after the sale as well. 

It is, in my opinion, very rare to receive the quality of customer care that we do with Equipment Zone. They have been more than supportive through the whole process and even here after. 

So if your thinking about purchasing a DTG machine and, like us, are having trouble deciding which machine to go with. Do not underestimate the importance of strong tech support and prompt customer care! US Screenprinters is a great company and we enjoy working with them, but when push came to shove Equipment Zone really shined and pulled us through. 

A special thanks to Harry and Javier for really pulling us through there. Thanks again guys, we look forward to working with you in the future.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I love hearing about good customer service from the people that sell the machines. Thanks so much for posting and giving your feedback


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice report. Great job Harry, Javier and the rest of the EZ Team.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I just wonder why you called US Screen when you purchased the machine from someone else? That would be like someone gettting printing done elsewhere then asking you to fix it?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

cookiesa said:


> I just wonder why you called US Screen when you purchased the machine from someone else? That would be like someone gettting printing done elsewhere then asking you to fix it?


US Screen are the manufacturers and should be providing support to all T-jet users regardless of which distributor they purhased from. Guess it never hurts to get more opinions or support though.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

cookiesa said:


> I just wonder why you called US Screen when you purchased the machine from someone else? That would be like someone gettting printing done elsewhere then asking you to fix it?


I may be wrong, and correct me if I am but it sounds like they purchased their machine from equipment zone, maybe one of the used ones Harry sells  And they are very happy doing business there.


----------



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

cookiesa said:


> I just wonder why you called US Screen when you purchased the machine from someone else? That would be like someone gettting printing done elsewhere then asking you to fix it?


No that would be like purchasing a Sony DVD Player from Best Buy and calling Sony when the tray refused to go in and out. 

Now, if I wanted to return or replace the product, thats another story.

And yes, we purchased it new from EZ but it was manufactured and shipped right from US Screens.

Dont get me wrong. US Screens is a wonderful company who is very helpful. Its just, there is only so much you can do over the phone. Being out in Arizona and us in NJ, it was kinda a hike for a tech I am sure which is why they were hinting at sending it back.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

OK Now that makes sense (not all of us are from the US!)


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

i appreciate this review i have been debating from where to buy and now i believe i know exactly where to go!


----------

